# What Mac do you have?



## Ferdinand (Dec 8, 2006)

Intel or PowerPC? If PowerPC which? If Intel which?
If you have more than one Mac, choose your main Mac's system.


----------



## Viro (Dec 8, 2006)

Macbook with a Core Duo processor. How I wish I got a Core 2 Duo though .


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 8, 2006)

i've put G5, but i've also got a g3 as well.  ah well, i'm guessing this is to show people's upgrade cycle? the success of the intel switch?


----------



## mw84 (Dec 8, 2006)

Intel core 2 duo. This is my third upgrade in as many years, I actually feel quite ashamed (almost) to say that because I sound like a spoilt brat but I work hard and pay for own stuff, which I guess makes me entitled to spend it on what I enjoy.  

Only two real upgrades anyway, my first Mac (emac) was just really a taster machine as I'd never used a Mac before; justification ahoy.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 8, 2006)

2 GHz 17" iMac G5.  Before that I had a Motorola StarMax 4000 Power Mac clone which had a 160 MHz PPC 604e CPU.  I hope to get either a MacBook or MacBook Pro sometime late next year.


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 8, 2006)

My newest machine is G4-based (see sig). Probably won't upgrade until Leopard's release at the earliest. Typically I upgrade every 4 years, but with the Intel switch I think I'll want to move more quickly.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 8, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> Typically I upgrade every 4 years



Same, I upgrade about every 4-5 years - but with since I saw the MacBook I just _had_ to get one, even though my iBook is only two years old.


----------



## hawki18 (Dec 8, 2006)

Intel Core Duo Mac Book Pro 1.83 Ghz 2 gigs ram, my second Mac within 9 months sold my I book on ebay.  Just had to have the Pro.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 8, 2006)

MacBook (so Intel), an iMac G5 and a G4 Cube (2x PPC) at home here.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2006)

You know, I just realized that the 68K Macs were left out.  While probably not used as much as the PPC or Intel Macs, I know I still use my *Quadra 650* (MC68040 CPU) for sequencing music as well as some MP3 streaming with MpegDec.  It's also an HTTP and FTP server.  My *PowerBook Duo 230* (MC68030 CPU) is sitting quietly in a shelf for now.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 9, 2006)

PowerBook G4 - 1 GHz


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2006)

MacMini 1.66 core duo is the latest. - There's also a couple of G4s, a G3, a 603 and a pair of 68k machines here in the house, all chugging along.

My "roadmap" - more of the good stuff.


----------



## BikerRob (Dec 9, 2006)

I switched from a PC to a Mac in the Spring. I bought my iBook one month before they switched to the Intel ... so, last week, after the MacBook upgrade, I bought the 2Ghz model ... and LOVE IT!


----------



## middigit (Dec 9, 2006)

Mac Mini G4 and iBook 12" G4


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2006)

G4 800Mhz.

Will do me for now. Saving up for a new Mac, which I hope to purchase in 2009 (figuring that Intel will be well bedded by then).


----------



## mdnky (Dec 10, 2006)

MacBook Pro with a Core2Duo.  Replaced my year-old Powerbook (15" HD 1.67 G4) which is getting serviced, then sold.  Huge difference in speed.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> G4 800Mhz.
> 
> Will do me for now. Saving up for a new Mac, which I hope to purchase in 2009 (figuring that Intel will be well bedded by then).



You have a  very  tidy desk!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 10, 2006)

duplicate post sorry


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 10, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> You have a  very  tidy desk!



i think my favourite thing about lcd's is that they allow the desk to be reclaimed as being a desk.  i can have A3 sketchbooks between me, my keyboard and my screen now.  that's wonderful.

here's my mac.  the space!


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2006)

Lt Major... it leads to a 404 - page not found.

Server issue ?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 10, 2006)

working fine this end.  it's a link to a previous thread here

http://macosx.com/forums/cafe/26504...tup-2.html?highlight=post+a+pic+of+your+setup


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, it's ok. I didn't see that you have several posts in this thread. Only the first one has an issue.
http://macosx.com/forums/cafe/265042-post-pic-your-mac-setup.html#post1389087


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> i think my favourite thing about lcd's is that they allow the desk to be reclaimed as being a desk.  i can have A3 sketchbooks between me, my keyboard and my screen now.  that's wonderful.
> 
> here's my mac.  the space!



Now thats what I call a really * big, nice & tidy * desk...


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like an LCD screen as that way I could get more junk on my desk.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 13, 2006)

i've had a native g4 for only just over a year now.  at my rate of upgrade, it'll be  another 5-6yrs before i can get my hands on a g5, let alone an intel mac.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 13, 2006)

It's nice to have what was the cutting edge a few years ago - especially at a fraction of the cost. For what I do, the PowerBook I have works much better than a MacBook, and I can afford it. I only needed to wait three years for them to come down to a reasonable level to me..


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 15, 2006)

What PB do you have?


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

G350 (Blue), ProNitron- Formac 19/550 screen, Alu Combo extern.80.Epson Scan GT-7000, Epson Stylus Photo R220. This year we invest in something a little more sophisticated. This old Blue is working way overtime. I won't even mention the software. One can no longer advance in many domains. It's time.


----------



## just4funuk (Dec 15, 2006)

Main Mac is 

imac G4 800Mhz 1GB Ram 80GB HD OSX 10.4.8

Still a great looking machine.
But the new G5 imac is starting to grow on me.(might get imac G5 one day).


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> What PB do you have?



The 1 GHz aluminum. The titanium was cheaper, but I've repaired two of them already, and they have some serious design flaws that were addressed in the aluminum generation (the aluminum generation has some flaws as well, to be fair).

Looks like the G4s are the most popular, as of now. They're still excellent machines, but I wonder how well they'll run Leopard..


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Jan 2, 2007)

PowerPC G4

iBook


----------

